# Financial aid?



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

I've in and out of school for the past 4 years, but just recently decided that I did not want to major in human resources afterall. So I'm transferring to a nearby city and this will be the first time living alone for me ( I lived with my sister before this). 

My main concern is whether I will be able to afford it, I should qualify for financial aid, but does anyone know how much of the tuition it will cover? 
I will have to rent out a place with probably couple roomates to split the rent and get a part time job to stay afloat, which I'm more then willing to do, I just need to get out of this city, I just feel like I need a fresh start and this is not the place to do it. 

Anyways, I guess my question is, for those you applied at FAFSA, how much did you get, does it also help cover book expenses? 

Thanks!


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Financial aid should cover all the tuition and generally some of your living expenses if you want. I get back about $1,000 a semester after tuition but I'm also going to the college with the lowest tuition in the state. I don't know if it's adjusted for tuition costs or not. The college itself also determines some of what you get. After you fill out a fafsa the college is given some or all of the information but I'm also not sure how much the college can adjust your financial aid.


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

Equisgurl said:


> Anyways, I guess my question is, for those you applied at FAFSA, how much did you get, does it also help cover book expenses?


Yes it does cover book expenses. It probably also depends on how many books you buy though.

Hopefully the change in location works out for you. Good luck!


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

I applied but go denied, only because Im 19 and my parents supposdly made enough*untill my mom did not have a job anymore* There is a program connected to it, that just came out this year. It's called Federal Direct Loans
http://www2.ed.gov/offices/OSFAP/DirectLoan/index.html
I think it's part of Fasfa. I got only thousand and 7hundred in something only because it's a cheap school and I'm probably going to ask for 300 more for books, but you can ask for how much you want but you have to attend loan counseling, which depends on the school, it maybe online or on campus. It depends if you're subsidized or unsubsidized and independent or dependent, you're I think independent since you don't rely on your parents, I cannot remember but you learn a lot from the loan counseling and it's free and you can ask question.

Oh I think it depends on your school how much to borrow since mine is inexpensive, for two semesters I can borrow up to about 5,000.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

My financial aid is terminated and I need money if im going to go back to school.


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> My financial aid is terminated and I need money if im going to go back to school.


Heh. Same thing happened to me.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Relying on parents or not does not determine independent status by itself. I was considered a dependent until my birthday this past Jan despite not living with my parents for the past 6 years.

I've been on academic probation for the past 3 years. If I get below a C or complete less than 80% of my classes (which means unless I'm going more than full time I can't drop any) I lose financial aid for the next semester.


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

Akane said:


> I've been on academic probation for the past 3 years. If I get below a C or complete less than 80% of my classes (which means unless I'm going more than full time I can't drop any) I lose financial aid for the next semester.


When I applied this year, I was denied financial aid because I had a credit hour deficiency. They told me I could make it up by taking 6 credits in the summer but there's no way I could've afforded that. So I'm desperately looking for a job now, hoping to make enough money to pay for the next semester and get back on financial aid.


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

I guess I was lucky that I qualified for the highest amount of financial aid possible for my study in college... ?
only because my mom and dad are both pretty much beneath the poverty line. XD

Even with that amount, it wasn't enough and I had to drop out 3/4 through my first year and get a job to try and pay 'back tuition' that the loan apparently didn't cover and didn't bother to warn me I'd need $2,000 mid semester.
Along with that and being 3 months behind on rent at my CHEAP apartment, I failed completely and won't be able to go back to school until I have at least half the loan paid back to the government.

Financial aid WILL WORK as long as you're prepared to work hard and play the game properly.

a tip: don't move in with your boyfriend, ladies. it'll just mess you up. -__- stick with campus housing, pls.


----------

